# Fs : Geophagus



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

........................................................


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump no pics just search up on google for pics of the fish. 
and pics of the flowerhorn can be found on user cowis post thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aqua-farm-discus-hatchery-75/show-your-flowerhorn-34899/
if intrested text me


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you a fish flipper? Does not seem that you keep fish for very long. Buy low and sell high?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Reason im selling these fish is cause i want to a monsterfish setup and not a commmunity no more.
I have 2 flowerhorns a thai silk and a reddragon pearl and i am liking my thaisilk more as it is showing more growth and a bigger kok. 
And i do not have another tank or i want to setup another tank for the flowerhorn as they are getting bigger.
so please these are my prices or if u want more fish i will give good deal and i will also do trades.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump it up ....


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you deliver? I would be interested in the flowerhorn. I do not drive and it would take to long to go by bus. I would cover some for gas.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

text sent ....................


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump it up too the toppp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

pics are up now


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

uppp to the topppp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bumps it uppp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bummpppppping


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump need gone


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump need them gone .


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump $30 for the 4 or trade?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

going to van and can deliver to van area $40 if intrested please call 604-817-3940 asap


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Im in downtown vancouver atm call my number if intrested ill deliver to your house $40 for the 4 red head geo 3"-3.5" 604-817-3940


----------

